
AI vs. AI - NextGenLog
https://cacm.acm.org/news/245531-ai-vs-ai/fulltext
======
lwneal
This article talks about technologies used to produce human-like text, and
"deep-fake" video and audio. The article argues that such generative AI can be
used by criminals to commit fraud- but at the same time, AI can also be used
on the other side to detect and prevent fraud!

You might be interested to know that the technological breakthrough that made
today's realistic image and audio generation possible was in fact a form of
this very idea: one AI creates fake but realistic data, while another AI
attempts to detect the fake data. The two systems fight against each other in
a game theoretical back-and-forth contest until both the fraudster and the
fraud detector are almost perfect.

The idea, the Generative Adversarial Network, was published by Goodfellow et
al. [1] in 2014 and has spread widely since then. My favorite introductory
explanation of GANs is [2], which describes the generator as a money
counterfeiter attempting to fraudulently submit fake dollar bills, and the
discriminator as a police officer who is inspecting each dollar bill to
determine whether it is real or counterfeit.

Given infinite time and memory, the mathematical result is always the same:
the fraudster's output becomes perfect, and the police can only guess at
random.

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1406.2661](https://arxiv.org/abs/1406.2661)

[2] [https://medium.com/@ageitgey/abusing-generative-
adversarial-...](https://medium.com/@ageitgey/abusing-generative-adversarial-
networks-to-make-8-bit-pixel-art-e45d9b96cee7)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
This is another thing that's "done with AI now" but that has always been
possible and has always been done in one form or another, in one way or
another.

Here, Jello Biafra and The Melvins said it all:

    
    
      "Wholly Buy-Bull"
      
      I saw it in Newsweek
      Therefore it must be real
      Reagan and Khaddafi chatting like they're old friends
      At dinner with Abe Lincoln
      Look how the shadows don't match
      Or shots of demonstrations
      The signs are in English
      Even in countries that don't use our alphabet at all
      
      Philly 2000 Republican Convention
      I saw a booth where you could get you picture taken
      Arm in Arm with George Dubya Bush
      And it looked totally real
      Know how that makes me feel?!?!
      
      Aggghh!
      Take any image of anything
      In Photoshop nothing is real
      Nothing is fake
      So I ask you
      How many images and photos we believe are real
      Aren't
      Cars in the ads now fly
      And part the seas and swim
      Two minutes of your mouth on tape
      Is that all it takes
      To show you saying things you never said
      In the headlines, in bed
      With someone you have never met
      12XU? Easy!

------
jackcosgrove
> For the public, the first deep video fakes that are indistinguishable from
> genuine campaign videos will likely surface during the 2020 U.S.
> presidential campaign.

Any political party not seriously thinking about how to rebut such attacks is
going to be at a disadvantage for a while. And likewise this is a new frontier
ready to be claimed by political operatives wishing to make their bones.

~~~
mercer
As long as the two main political parties seem uninterested in addressing
issues that have led to 1) mass indifference and non-voting or 2) protests and
anger (or both), this issue is just window-dressing.

I'm already imagining Pelosi passionately attacking a Trump campaign deepfake
of Biden falling asleep, going full dementia, or saying something even
stupider than he already has, the MSM going full tilt on the whole thing, and
myself and many others I know just not caring even the slightest bit.

------
aaron695
"Unfortunately, cybercriminals likewise are using AI to create their own
synthetic identities"

Lol, we wish, that'd be really cyberpunk, and it'd mean people aren't lying
about AI being usable outside of the lab.

But so far the only use is criminals using other peoples AI.

Like using the existing thisfacedoesnotexist.com for photos and off-shelf
translate programs to stop copyright detection.

------
mycall
How is this different than Generative Adversarial Networks?

